# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Sunrise in high country

## MIke R

gonna be a gorgeous day.....again

----------


## rivertrash

Thanks for the reminder.  I'm supposed to get to Eagle tomorrow morning too late for that sunrise, but will get to see it Thursday!  Let it snow.  since I won't be doing any skiing, just let it snow and get me in front of the fireplace.  How were the scallops and haddock?

----------


## MIke R

> How were the scallops and haddock?




magnificent.

50's today and tomorrow....too freakin warm...light snow of some sort is suppose to move in T day into Friday.....count on it for Friday....I have a scrimmage in Leadville and we always seem to have to make that drive over Climax and Tennesee Pass in the snow

if you get bored  from not skiing...come to our scrimmage&gt;&gt;LOL

----------


## rivertrash

When and where?  I may surprise you.

----------


## MIke R

Lake County HS...very close to you...we play at 10, 12,  and 3

----------


## rivertrash

Three times?  Explain.

----------


## MIke R

its a pre season scrimmage jamboree......a round robin..there are 4 teams involved....this is everyones last chance to work out the kinks before it gets real next week......half my team however is still playing football as we are in the semifinals for the state championship and we play that day in Pueblo

----------


## rivertrash

Good thing the final scores don't count.  However, I'm sure superior coaching will win out!

----------


## MIke R

I dont care if we win or lose in those things...gives me a chance to try different things and play different combinations etc

----------


## MIke R

opps...just double checked my schedule....its on Saturday...not Friday,...I'm getting my days and dates mixed up with the holiday.....if the weather is nice,it is a beautiful drive from where you are at the Beav to Leadville..down Rt 24 over Tennesee Pass..lots of great vistas.....the old base camp for the Tenth Mt Calvary is still there

----------


## rivertrash

Saturday may be a problem.  I'm supposed to take the wife, step-daughter and boyfriend to Sweet Basil for lunch.  We'll see if that pans out -- if not, I may see you in Leadville.

That is a beautiful drive.  Every fall we like to make the loop from BC to Glenwood Springs, Aspen, Leadville and back.  That drive from Aspen up over Independence Pass is phenomenal when the aspens are on fire!  We have also done quite a few of the jeep roads around Camp Hale.  

Good luck Saturday.  Work their little butts!  I remember this time of year from high school.  I didn't play football, so those of us who were waiting on the "real" athletes to finish football season got to experience the frustration of a basketball coach who was unfortunately in a football town.  Brutal.

----------


## MIke R

well....I hope to see you if you can make it.....our school here has high expectations andgets high results in every sport..its incredible..football team is 12-0 right now....skiing wins state titles every year....soccer and hoops qualify for state tourney everyear...vollyvball too....hockey is usually in the final four...

----------

